# New NodakOutdoors Sponsor - Buffalo Bills Jerky



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We have a new sponsor here at Nodak Outdoors - Buffalo Bills Jerky.

http://www.ccrsnacks.com/homenodak.html

They offer over 90 superior snacks - beef jerky, beef sticks, venison jerky, beef jerky chew, and much, much more! Since opening over 19 years ago, the overwhelming demand for our Buffalo Bills brand of premium snacks continues to grow each year. Our growth is solely attributed to our loyal customers who appreciate our quality products, prompt shipping and excellent customer service.

They sent me an assortment of their jerky and it's awesome stuff. My favorites are the Country Cut line, all the flavors are great.

Please take a look at their jerky line and take advantage of the 15% off offer for your order.

:welcome:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Mmmmm...jerky! Thanks for joining the site folks and welcome!


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for contributing to the site! :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

have always loved their jerky. Best midnight snack to have in a bar!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for supporting the site!


----------



## Buck Hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I should own stock, my daughter loves it


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

welcome and thanks for the membership


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for supporting the site. Nothing beats snacking on jerky in the blinds while waiting. Always carry some in my blind bag.


----------



## walk on water (Jun 15, 2007)

welcome and thanks for the support
:beer:


----------

